
Macaw: a powerful and easy-to-use vector graphics Swift library with SVG support - zapletnev
https://github.com/exyte/macaw
======
kayuri
Looks pretty neat! Any plans for a specialized charts lib built on top of it?

~~~
zapletnev
Exactly! Right now we are working on a couple of libraries that are using
macaw. And one of them is charts!

